# Max is funny!



## Kstephens (Feb 23, 2009)

He is very well behaved dog for the most part. However, when we go to bed each night, we let him in the bed with us so we can love on him a bit before we go to sleep. When it is time to sleep - I say "Max get down." His eyes instantly shut, and he is motionless, pretending to be a sleep. He will lay still, and we even think he is asleep sometimes. But if you say something like "who is a good boy," eyes open and tail wags. Then follow it up with a "max get down," he is asleep again. It is a good laugh every night. :curtain:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

That is one smart dog. Comet has yet to figure out anything like that, even though we basically do exactly what you do at night. He rolls on his back and does his best to look cute, but he's never pretended to sleep.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Clever boy you have there. I do hope it doesn't develop in to a full blown case of selective hearing.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is so cute! He knows how to work it!


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Cedar is the same way.. She hates to get off the bed! I will let her sleep with me if I go to bed before my fiance. Then when he comes up he puts her in her crate! Everytime he says, " okay bed time" she flops on her side and tries to be cute so he will let her stay.. Most of the time you have to literal drag her off the bed..lol But sometimes if you let her stay for a while, she will eventual get up and walk to her crate!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I wonder if you said that to him while lying on the floor, if he'd do the same thing. His 'playing dead' trick. Definitely a smart boy there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You have one smart boy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Max IS funny. sounds like he is pretty smart too!
That would win me over. I can just hear it now "Max get down".... "oh no, you're so cute I guess you can have the bed". :


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

That is TOO cute! I'm with Coppers Mom, I'd have a hard time not letting him just stay in the bed!!


----------

